# Warnung und Entwarnung!



## Pusillin (7. Februar 2009)

Wie viele sicher festgestellt haben, hat sich vor kurzem jemand in unseren foren rumgetrieben,
der einen link in allen möglichen foren /unterforen gepostet hat, auf dem man zu einer erotik seite kam.

ich habe daraufhin bei you-tube eine sendung auf rtl gefunden, die dies dokumentiert hat (glaube es war akte)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pnU_4emlRs




für alle die sich dies nicht ansehen wollen fasse ich es zusammen:

viele die diese seite auch nur besucht haben, bekamen mahnungen und rechnungen zugeschickt von c.a. 80 €.

e-mail etc, wurden über ip oder ähnliches herausgefunden

ein anwalt droht mit strafverfahren

ein internetunternehemen hat sich auf diesen betrug spezialisiert

situation entschärft: niemand wurde deswegen angezeigt.

emails wegschmeißen oder als spam markieren!





P.S.: ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, würde einer einen link zu einem der zahlreichen, mitlerweile geschlossenen themen finden, um leuten die es nicht miterlebt haben, den sinn dieses themas zu erklären und evnt zu beweisen, dass ihr nicht schuld seid, sondern über ein normales wow- forum auf den links gekommen seid 
(wird wahrscheinlich eh nicht eintreten, aber man kann ja mal auf nummer sicher gehen!)


----------



## SeRuM (7. Februar 2009)

"erinnern kann er sich daran aber nicht" ^^


----------



## Pusillin (7. Februar 2009)

SeRuM schrieb:


> "erinnern kann er sich daran aber nicht" ^^



auf so welche beiträge kann man versichten, wenn ich mir deine beiträge mal s angucke, merke ich dass
98% deiner post unter 4 zeilen haben (die die 4 haben sind mit leertasten geschmückt, sprich teilweise nur 1 wort pro zeile)


----------



## Ren3gaid (7. Februar 2009)

check jez net was du von uns willst cO


----------



## Pusillin (7. Februar 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> check jez net was du von uns willst cO



gegen sowas hilft tread durchlesen -.-


diese tread richted sich an alle, die den tread (unter dem thema : "look at this!" (oder so))
gelesen haben! gehörst du nicht dazu,
*verstehe ich nicht was du willst!*

nen paar zeilen lesen reicht schon, musst nichtmal das virdeo ansehen.
ist das denn zuviel verangt???


----------



## Healor (7. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich faszinierend (und natürlich erschreckend zugleich) was sich die Leute alles so einfallen lassen um den Bürgern die Euros aus den Taschen zu ziehen...

Solche Mails oder Links klicke ich nicht mal an sondern die landen entweder automatisch im Spam oder werden gleich gelöscht, ist schon so eine art Reflex ^^

Blöd sind solche dinge immer nur für Leute die sich mit dem Internet nicht so gut auskennen oder einfach nicht so informiert sind und gutgläubig solche Sachen anklicken.


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Link


Ich hab auch ausversehen auf den link geklickt, aber danach gleich Geschlossen.

Jetzt bin ich wenigstens auf böse überraschungen gefasst o0


----------



## Graggi (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hab kurz drauf geklickt und hab mir dann gedacht dass das ne Rache-an-der-Ex-Seite oder sowas ist. Dann hab ich s zugemacht...hoff mal das da nix kommt.


----------



## Barangar (7. Februar 2009)

Selbst wenn da was kommt, macht euch keinen Streß und bezahlt nichts.


Hatte das selber schon, zwar anderes unternehmen, aber selbe Masche. Haben groß alarmgeschlagen mit Schufa-Eintrag, Anzeige... Diese Leute finanzieren sich über die Leute die sich einschüchtern lassen und einfach bezahlen. Wendet euch an den Verbraucherschutz, eventuell haben die eine dieser sauberen Firmen sogar schon in der Datenbank.


----------



## jolk (7. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> diese tread richted sich an alle, die den tread (unter dem thema : "look at this!" (oder so))
> gelesen haben! gehörst du nicht dazu,
> *verstehe ich nicht was du willst!*


soweit ich mich erinnern kann führte der link in "look at this" auf die buffed Hauptseite.. oO mmh naja

edit. : sau blöde frage .. xD habe sie weggemacht, alles geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx Barangar


----------



## Larmina (7. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> gegen sowas hilft tread durchlesen -.-
> 
> 
> diese tread richted sich an alle, die den tread (unter dem thema : "look at this!" (oder so))
> ...


Ich hab glaub auch mal auf so einen signaturlink gedrückt aber mich ned registeriert also kam nix (Ja ich drück gerne auf links in Singaturen ich gestehe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie ist die Idee dreist und dumm zugleich o.O 
Aber gut, wer ein bisschen nachdenkt bei so einer e-mail das die IP adresse ihnen recht wenig nützt, da man nie weiß wer hinter den PC saß, kann man das durchschauen.
Deshalb auch nie seinen richtigen namen in Private-mail adressen nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (7. Februar 2009)

Nabend zusammen!

Ich dachte mir, da Pusillin in seinem Thread „Warnung und Entwarnung“ das Thema aufgegriffen hat, schreibe ich euch meinen eigenen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zur Internetsicherheit und Anonymität im Netz.


Vor knapp 2 Jahren erhielt ich ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft in Bielefeld.

„Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie wurden soeben erwischt, und sind nun am Arsch“


Ich raffe das ganze Schreiben etwas zusammen:

Eine kleine Anwaltskanzlei, irgendwo in Südbayern (den Namen des Ortes weiß ich nicht einmal mehr) vertrat die ganz großen Jungs im Musikgeschäft, deren Namen nichts zur Sache tun.

Man beschuldigte mich, illegal Musik aus dem Netz geladen zu haben. Da in einzelnen Fällen Summen von bis zu 1200€ pro Lied kassiert wurde, schlug man mir eine Vergleichssumme von insgesamt 6500€ vor.
Wäre ich nicht auf das Angebot eingegangen, wäre das ganze vor Gericht gegangen. Wie das dann weiter verlaufen wäre, überlasse ich eurer Fantasie.


Ich tat damals das einzig Richtige. Ich suchte einen Anwalt auf.
Ich reichte Widerspruch ein, und stritt ab das ich in irgendeiner Weise damit zu tun gehabt hätte.


Solche, leider seltenen, Widersprüche fallen meist unter den Tisch.

Die großen Plattenfirmen lassen stellvertretend Kanzleien für sich arbeiten. Diese Kanzleien wiederum machen nichts anderes. Die sind spezialisiert auf solche Internetkriminaliäten.

Da werden Leute eingestellt, die Tag und Nacht das Web durchsuchen. Die Daten werden gespeichert, das Ganze geht an eine Staatsanwaltschaft, und rums, habt ihr so ein Schreiben im Haus.

Und glaubt mir, die Leute haben Mittel und Wege euch zu erwischen, wenn der Verdacht besteht. Firewall, IP-Verschlüsselung u.Ä. funktioniert einfach nicht.

-[Einschub: Vor knapp einem Jahr hatte ich Probleme mit der Internetverbindung. Sie wurde immer langsamer. Ergo rief ich bei meinem damaligen Anbieter an, und erklärte ihm die Sache. Spontan wusste der Techniker auch nicht woran das lag, überprüfte aber die Menge an Down- und Uploads. Der gute Mann war überrascht, da die Menge wirklich hoch war. Er sagte mir, dass das ein Grund sein könnte. Außerdem merkte er folgendes an „Ich weiß ja nicht was Sie da downloaden. Und es geht weder mich noch ~besagter Anbieter~ etwas an. Sollte aber ein dringender Verdacht bestehen, müssen wir die Daten freigeben.“
Im Nachhinein klärte sich, dass die Masse an extremer Nutzung von Videoplattformen lag. Mein Bruder und ich haben uns viele Serien angeschaut.

Fazit: Ihr seid nicht so anonym wie ihr meint]-


Zurück zu den Schreiben:

Die Kanzleien hauen Tag für Tag solche Schreiben mit Vergleichssummen raus. Angst machen und zur Kasse bitten. Dummerweise sogar legal.

Eine simple Rechnung:

Die Kanzlei setzt 2000 schreiben auf. Pro Tag. Wir gehen von meinen 6,5k aus. Das sind am Tag dann 13.000.000 Euro. (Als Wort: Dreizehnmillionen) Natürlich ist das nicht der Gewinn der Kanzlei. Aber gehen wir, der Einfachheit von 10% aus. Das wäre dann immer noch 130.000€
Wenn wir die Summe dann mal 365 nehmen (nen ganzes Jahr halt, mit den WE's) kommen wir auf satte 47.450.000€

Bei fast 50 Millionen Euro pro Jahr kommt nur ein Bruchteil der Schreiben zurück. Und hier ist einfach simpler und kostengünstiger das Schreiben fallen zu lassen, denn:

In der Zeit, wo das verdächtige Schreiben geprüft wird, und gegen den Widerspruch an gearbeitet wird, können schon längst einhundert neue Schreiben verfasst werden.



Und was möchte Raindog uns jetzt sagen?

Lasst die Finger von irgendwelchen Tauschbörsen. Es kann sein, das ihr jahrelang unbehelligt Musik ladet, doch irgendwann kann es euch ganz böse erwischen.

Die Zahlen (bis auf die geforderte Vergleichssumme) sind zwar nur Beispiele, aber dennoch würde ich es nicht drauf ankommen lassen, und einfach den Widerspruch gültig machen.
Solche Aktionen können sich über Jahre hinziehen, und sogar teurer werden, als die geforderte Summe.

Gruß

Dog


----------



## SeRuM (7. Februar 2009)

Also damit eine E-mail kommen kann muss man irgentwo seine E-mailadresse eingeben haben.
ICh kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen , wie das laufen soll.

SeRuM


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, da Pusillin in seinem Thread „Warnung und Entwarnung" das Thema aufgegriffen hat, schreibe ich euch meinen eigenen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zur Internetsicherheit und Anonymität im Netz.



Und ich dachte mir, ich schiebe die einfach mal zusammen um separate Threads zum gleichen Themenbereich zu vermeiden, denn in diesen Internet-Betrugs-Thread passt dein Beitrag ebenfalls rein.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

@ Raindog:
Nur ein Bruchteil wird davon erwischt, von 100 Leuten würden maximal 10 erwischt werden. Mittlerweile ist auch das Bittorrent netzt sehr anonym geworden.
Das du erwischt worden ist,ist pech.
Und musik brauch man ja mittlerweile nichtmal mehr Illegal herunterladen, mittlerweile geht dies auch einwandfrei über youtube.


----------



## Larmina (7. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und ich dachte mir, ich schiebe die einfach mal zusammen um separate Threads zum gleichen Themenbereich zu vermeiden, denn in diesen Internet-Betrugs-Thread passt dein Beitrag ebenfalls rein.


Das Foto ist gut aber ich fand Master Yoda besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> @ Raindog:
> Nur ein Bruchteil wird davon erwischt, von 100 Leuten würden maximal 10 erwischt werden. Mittlerweile ist auch das Bittorrent netzt sehr anonym geworden.
> Das du erwischt worden ist,ist pech.
> Und musik brauch man ja mittlerweile nichtmal mehr Illegal herunterladen, mittlerweile geht dies auch einwandfrei über youtube.


Kann man das nachvollziehen? Weil wenn ja hab ich ein Problem...


----------



## neo1986 (7. Februar 2009)

Also immer erst gugen wo der link hinführt wo man drauf drückt.


----------



## Larmina (7. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Also immer erst gugen wo der link hinführt wo man drauf drückt.


Muss ich mir noch angewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Kann man das nachvollziehen? Weil wenn ja hab ich ein Problem...


?!
Was verstehst du nun nicht?
Er hat illegal Musik geladen und wurde erwischt. 
Aber nehmen wir mal an:
100 Leute laden ein Album illegal herunter,davon würde nur ein Bruchteil wirklich erwischt werden (in diesen fall vllt. 10 oder auch weniger).


----------



## airace (7. Februar 2009)

mhh cool danke ich hab das Video gleich erstmal paar Kumpels geschickt die auch bei der scheiße mitgemacht haben...


----------



## Larmina (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ?!
> Was verstehst du nun nicht?
> Er hat illegal Musik geladen und wurde erwischt.
> Aber nehmen wir mal an:
> 100 Leute laden ein Album illegal herunter,davon würde nur ein Bruchteil wirklich erwischt werden (in diesen fall vllt. 10 oder auch weniger).


Ich mein das von Youtube runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich mein das von Youtube runterladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Youtube zahlt GEMA, der Rest wird entfernt, wenn auch nicht immer Zeitnah.


----------



## neo1986 (7. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Muss ich mir noch angewöhnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


musste ich auch aber es sind meistenz andere da die Keylogger blärren da gug ich dan doch mal nach.


----------



## x3n0n (7. Februar 2009)

Nur präventiv:
Es ist nicht ratsam öffentlich zuzugeben Tauschbörsen zu benutzen, und sollten hier Tips zur Benutzung eben jener auftauchen ist hier schneller zu als ihr Bananarama sagen könnt


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich mein das von Youtube runterladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achso^^
Also:
Wie du sicherlich weißt gibts fast alles auf youtube (auch ne menge Lieder, von bekannten sowie ungekannten künstler) mithilfe eines legalen, ich wiederhole und verdeutliche nochmal, LEGALEN(!) Programmes kann man die Tonspur herausziehen. Dasselbe funktioniert auch mit der Videospure, sowie mit den gesamten Video.
Und große Musikfirmen wie Sony etc. können nichts dagegen machen, da dies total anonym funktioniert und du nicht deine IP oder sonst was preisgibst damit.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> e-mail etc, wurden über ip oder ähnliches herausgefunden



Eher nicht möglich - er, also der Junge im Video hat sich garantiert selbst nen Account dort angelegt, um möglicherweise an dem Klick-Spiel teilzunehmen. Schon seine Aussage im Video "wenn man sich schon mal vertippt ... versehen" Das ist wie "Ich hab mich 3 mal verklickt und bis ausversehen durch die Altersverifizierung auf der FSK18-Seite durch."


----------



## Larmina (7. Februar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Nur präventiv:
> Es ist nicht ratsam öffentlich zuzugeben Tauschbörsen zu benutzen, und sollten hier Tips zur Benutzung eben jener auftauchen ist hier schneller zu als ihr Bananarama sagen könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


B-a-h-n-a-m-a-r-a-m-a-n-a oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> achso^^
> Also:
> Wie du sicherlich weißt gibts fast alles auf youtube (auch ne menge Lieder, von bekannten sowie ungekannten künstler) mithilfe eines legalen, ich wiederhole und verdeutliche nochmal, LEGALEN(!) Programmes kann man die Tonspur herausziehen. Dasselbe funktioniert auch mit der Videospure, sowie mit den gesamten Video.
> Und große Musikfirmen wie Sony etc. können nichts dagegen machen, da dies total anonym funktioniert und du nicht deine IP oder sonst was preisgibst damit.


Danke dir jetzt kann ich ruhig schlafen und die Musikkonzerne auslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Btw. Wir warnen schon in der Netiquette, die Ihr bei der Anmeldung durchlesen sollt und auch speziell im WoW-Forum vor Betrugsfällen.

Links dieser Art werden bei Reports so schnell es geht entfernt. IP-Sperren sind nicht möglich, da es sich um dynamische IP-Adressen handelt und die Accounts mit verbreiteten Mail-Anbietern erstellt werden. IP-Pools aussperren würde bedeuten, auch eine Menge andere User auszusperren. Aus diesem Grund sind bereits seit Start von buffed.de sogenannte Dieblink- bzw. Klickspiele jeglicher Art verboten und werden im Forum zum großteil auch gefiltert. Sehr viele Foren sind im Internet von dem Mist betroffen - aber Filter einrichten ist wie der Kampf gegen Windmühlen - hier seid Ihr nebenbei auch sehr stark auf die eigene Vorsicht und aufmerksames surfen angewiesen.


P.s. @Terrorsatan: Arbeite an deiner Ausdrucksweise, dann bleibt dein Beitrag auch stehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Jaa

mich regt sowas nur immer so tierisch auf, dass auch ma was rausrutscht ^^

naja hoffentlich findet der keine neuen Opfer


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> naja hoffentlich findet der keine neuen Opfer



Es ist keine einzelne Person - es sind sehr viele, vor allem sind es unwissend auch die, die im Video gezeigt werden, weil sie es geil finden und den Müll noch weiter verbreiten um die vermeindlichen "T*tten" und Orgien endlich zu gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Larmina (7. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Btw. Wir warnen schon in der Netiquette, die Ihr bei der Anmeldung durchlesen sollt und auch speziell im WoW-Forum vor Betrugsfällen.
> 
> Links dieser Art werden bei Reports so schnell es geht entfernt. IP-Sperren sind nicht möglich, da es sich um dynamische IP-Adressen handelt und die Accounts mit verbreiteten Mail-Anbietern erstellt werden. IP-Pools aussperren würde bedeuten, auch eine Menge andere User auszusperren. Aus diesem Grund sind bereits seit Start von buffed.de sogenannte Dieblink- bzw. Klickspiele jeglicher Art verboten und werden im Forum zum großteil auch gefiltert. Sehr viele Foren sind im Internet von dem Mist betroffen - aber Filter einrichten ist wie der Kampf gegen Windmühlen - hier seid Ihr nebenbei auch sehr stark auf die eigene Vorsicht und aufmerksames surfen angewiesen.
> 
> ...


Außerdem muss man schon ein wenig doof sein wenn man auf einer Pornoseite seine Mailadresse eingibt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man schon ein wenig doof sein wenn man auf einer Pornoseite seine Mailadresse eingibt oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manche dieser Seiten spezialisieren sich auch auf das auslesen0 unsicherer, weitverbreiteter Cookies anderer, gut besuchter Seiten, die solche Informationen enthalten.Das ist aber kein Grund paranoid durchs internet zu wandern - man sollte halt nur nicht jeden Mist besuchen und anklicken, den man in Emails etc. zugeschickt bekommt und vor allem Original-Software/Spiele kaufen/nutzen - so vermeidet Ihr vermeindliche Downloads (Cracks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) die dann Viren, Hijacker, Keylogger, Dialer u.ä. enthalten.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Manche dieser Seiten spezialisieren sich auch auf das auslesen0 unsicherer, weitverbreiteter Cookies anderer, gut besuchter Seiten, die solche Informationen enthalten.Das ist aber kein Grund paranoid durchs internet zu wandern - man sollte halt nur nicht jeden Mist besuchen und anklicken, den man in Emails etc. zugeschickt bekommt und vor allem Original-Software/Spiele kaufen/nutzen - so vermeidet Ihr vermeindliche Downloads (Cracks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie es im Video auch erwähnt wird, man muss nur auf die Seite kommen und sie könnten deine Mailadresse haben,aber weiter bringt es ihnen nichts.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie es im Video auch erwähnt wird, man muss nur auf die Seite kommen und sie könnten deine Mailadresse haben,aber weiter bringt es ihnen nichts....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir kam mal eine Rechnung für die Nutzung einer Hausaufgabenhilfsseite in den Postkasten geflattert... Naja kam auch mit Mahnung+ Anwaltsbrief und so aber reagiert hab ich ned und seit 2 Jahren ist Funkstille (Oke ich war aber auch nie auf der Seite)


----------



## Anduris (8. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> gegen sowas hilft tread durchlesen -.-
> 
> 
> diese tread richted sich an alle, die den tread (unter dem thema : "look at this!" (oder so))
> ...


Also ich finde es gut, dass du diesen Thread verfasst hast! Danke dafür!


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Schon komisch. Es gibt auf dieser Welt noch Menschen die in jede Scheisse treten und dafür noch bezahlen?
Pls Nerf "Dummheit" und gibt mehr "Verstand" raus!

[Daten entfernt]
Kenne das Internet schon 4 Jahre lang und  und meine E-Adresse hat auch das oben genannte gespeichert.
Jeder Acc den ich mache gibt Adresse and und Wohnort, sowie wie ich heisse und wann ich Geburtstag habe.

Und ich muss sagen das ich NOCHNIE eine Rechnung bekommen habe geschweige den gehackt worden bin oder sonst anderweitig misbraucht worden bin...liegt das daran das ich nen Mac besitze?
Vllt...

Aber was ich sagen will. BENUTZ EUER VERSTAND! Man kann seine Adresse angeben und wie man heisst. Man muss ja nicht, aber man kann.

Vertraut doch auch den Menschen und geht mit ihnen so um wie ihr selbst behandelt werden wollt.

Schon irgendwie lustig das sich jeder jezz merken wird, das ich Christ bin, nur weil ich es in der letzten Zeilen geschrieben habe xD, nunja Gl+Hf und nen schönen Tag^^Benji9


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [Daten entfernt]
> Kenne das Internet schon 4 Jahre lang und  und meine E-Adresse hat auch das oben genannte gespeichert.
> Jeder Acc den ich mache gibt Adresse and und Wohnort, sowie wie ich heisse und wann ich Geburtstag habe.


Das ist aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Die Daten habe ich entfernt. Dein "Vertrauen" ins Internet in allen Ehren, aber sowas gehört nicht hier ins Forum.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?^^


 
Und ob^^voller Ernst


----------



## Merturion (8. Februar 2009)

so einen Dreck wird es leider immer geben das schnelle Geld lockt einfach...


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

also ich persönlich, selbst wenn ich eine rechnung per E-Mail bekommen sollte würde diese, sollte sie nicht von einer mir bekannten & seriösen seite kommen, also online versandhäuser, online auktionshäuser oder so kommen niemals bezahlen.
Rechnungen sind für mich leider immer noch im so im kopf gespeichert das sie per brief zugestellt werden.

lg


----------



## Pusillin (9. Februar 2009)

intereassant was ich noch so alles höre, fange mal an:
wenn ich ehrlich bin hätte ich schon nen bisschen angst gehabt, wenn mir nen anwalt mit anzige droht, sei es nur über e-mail.
deswegen habe ich versucht möglichst viele aufzuklären (hoffentlich gelungen  (-:   )

allerdings bin ich mir auch im klaren, dass diese leute e-mail etc herausfinden können,
habe daher eine spam adresse und eine für wirklich wichtige sachen.

aber selbst wenn die bösen internetfirmen es herausfinden, ist das einzige was sie tun können
droh mails zu verschicken, über die wir ja nun aufgeklärt sind, also mache ich mir weniger sorgen!
(illegal downzuloaden würd ich mir echt 2 mal überlegen, darauf bezogen sind sehr hohe bußgäder (bei minderjährigen
weniger, aber noch viel) ausgesetzt. gab da auch mal nen tv bericht zu....


----------

